# BJJ Flow Drill



## rutherford (Dec 29, 2006)

[yt]8eXs0Xue03w[/yt]


----------



## zDom (Dec 29, 2006)

So what is the setup for what was shown?

Something like, go for a position or lock while opponent puts up no/very little resistance, then the other guy goes for a position or lock while you put up no/very little resistance?

Continue for, what, 3 minutes?

Looks like a very useful drill: I'd like more information on it.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 1, 2007)

zDom said:


> So what is the setup for what was shown?
> 
> Something like, go for a position or lock while opponent puts up no/very little resistance, then the other guy goes for a position or lock while you put up no/very little resistance?
> 
> ...


 
Kinda.
When flow rolling, you concentrate more on your position. If you get something, you let it go or let your parner get out of it. Flow rolling takes you out of you normal game and allows you to go places and do things that you wouldn't do in your "normal" rolling game.
As for the time we usually run 5 min rounds


----------

